# Upper/lower - Review



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

Just looking to get some feedback on the below routine - i will be training upper/lower/upper week 1 then doing lower/upper/lower week 2. My training history is PPL and FB just looking for a change and routine to follow for the next 12 months that will build strength and size. Please feel free to change anything needed.

Upper 1

Decline Bench 4x6

Barbell Row 3x8

Dips 3x8

Biceps 2x10

Lower 1

Squat 4x6

SLDL 3x8

Leg Press 3x8

Calfs 3x10

Upper 2

Military Press 4x6

Chins 3x8

Incline dumbbell 3x8

Skulls 2x10

Lower 2

Deadlift 3x5

Front Squats 3x8

Hamstring curls 3x10

Calfs 3x10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Look up alberto nunez's upper lower I'm doing it this past 6 months and have made good progress and really enjoy it.

Highly recommended


----------



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheers for the input will make some changes to the rep scheme ...


----------



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bump - thanks to the guys that have posted..

Any other changes/suggestions ???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Take a look in the training section loads of help on there.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I would always go with a 5x5 on the main lifts personally but that's just me.

I say it's fine mate, give it a go and adjust it to suit you if u feel it was too much or you didn't get enough from it. Though with maximum effort you should feel it


----------



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments gents...


----------

